# Best carrier for BIG baby?



## AmyAnnZ (May 28, 2006)

I have an almost 30 pound 8 month old that I love to wear but it kills my back after a while. We have an unpadded mei tai, ring sling, and a tough traveler backpack. Any suggestions? I was thinking of a wrap or a good padded mei tai. Which ones do those of you with heavy babies use? Thanks.


----------



## sunnysideup (Jan 9, 2005)

I think an Ergo works well for a big baby/toddler. I've carried my almost 2yo in it and it's much more comfortable than the frame backpack, mei tai, or sling.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

I totally second the ERGO. Love ours and it's so comfortable and can make dd feel almost weightless


----------



## awinkler (Jul 26, 2005)

I have the same issue! DS is 4 months old, and weighs 19 lbs. I just sold the darn Baby Bjorn 'cause it really hurt my back. My over the shoulder baby holder is OK for short carries (less than 1 hour), but it still kills my neck. So, for wearing my baby for a longer period of time, which do y'all think would work better - the Ergo or the Baby Trekker? Thanks!!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

ergo or mai tai....


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

Ergo worked for us. It was the only one that worked for me once my son was past 4 months old or so.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

Another vote for Ergo.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm placing my minority vote for a wrap. I have a mei tei but somehow my wrap feels a heck of a lot more comfy. It's especially comfy while carrying my 33 lb 3 yo!







:


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

Different opinion here.....I tried an Ergo & hated it, something about the angle of he waist, but it KILLED my knees. I also couldn't stand the bulky straps & that buckle was a PITA, especially if you ever did a front carry.

I lurve my Baby Hawk mei tai, I can wear Ds on the front or back comfortably for hours on end. He's sleeping in it as I type.

If you can try out an Ergo before you buy it (for a few days) that'd be great.


----------



## AmyAnnZ (May 28, 2006)

I was leaning towards a wrap because they come in such gorgeous fabrics and they are easier on the pocketbook than the Ergo. Does anyone else use a wrap for a big baby. I'd like to be able to wear her on my back and in front.
Thanks again and thanks for all the suggestions so far.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdabbler* 
I'm placing my minority vote for a wrap. I have a mei tei but somehow my wrap feels a heck of a lot more comfy. It's especially comfy while carrying my 33 lb 3 yo!







:

YES!!! I'm voting wrap, too! Her'es a pic of my chubby 18 month old in a wrap. It was the most comfortable thing for him! He was in 3T clothes and topping the scale at 30+ lbs.

I like wraps best for carrying big weights. I love how it can spread out across your entire back giving support.

I even carry both my youngest in my wrap... seen here

And the kid's great-grandma who can't lift heavy things, thinks the wrap is divine. I don't have a pic of her on my computer, but here's my mom as she was talking about how her arms don't get tired holding our littlest this way. Grandma Wrap


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyAnnZ* 
I was leaning towards a wrap because they come in such gorgeous fabrics and they are easier on the pocketbook than the Ergo.

You can make it even easier on your pocketbook by making one yourself:
http://wearyourbaby.com/Default.aspx?tabid=63


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I STRONGLY prefer MT's...and for a larger baby I recommend a Kozy, more fabric, so more forgiving!


----------



## lauriem33 (Nov 9, 2005)

Patapum has a toddler carrier that can be used up to around 60 pounds I think (which makes me







because my 9yo isn't yet 60 pounds but I can't imagine wearing her anymore). They're comfy because the padded shoulder straps & waist belt distribute the baby's weight more evenly and close to your center of gravity.

I've also heard good things about the EllaRoo Mei Hip for those with back or neck problems, but I've never tried it myself.


----------



## myrmom (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't mind the Ergo for my 2year old 27 pounder but I am heavy and find it cuts into my armpits...I have talked to other plus size mama's and they have the same problem so I think depending on your size you may or may not like it. I hated it as afront carry.

I would reccommend a wrap as well...we love wraps here...both for ds1 and ds2 who is6 months old. I do reccomend though that you get a woven wrap and not a stretch wrap as you will have to constantly re-tie it with a baby that big.

gl.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

My big baby is 9mos and also 30 pounds as well. I did not like the Ergo, but love padded mei tai's. I only carry him in the sling or pouch for shorter durations.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Well how about a Sutemi or Papatum as an alternative to an ERGO? Though _I_ still love love love my ERGO







:


----------



## mercmama (Sep 21, 2006)

Grandma just made us a new wrap, extra wide for back carrying my 28lb, 18mth old. I love it!!! And my DS, who objects to my precious ring and pouch slings, loves it and NEVER asks to get out!!!!! I easily walk a few miles with him in the wrap.


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samantha546* 
Well how about a Sutemi or Papatum as an alternative to an ERGO? Though _I_ still love love love my ERGO







:

I like my Patapum (but never tried an Ergo)-- I have back problems and my baby isn't even as big as yours, OP!


----------

